# Park Assist not working



## gster77 (Oct 25, 2020)

My new X5 advances park assist often finds suitable sixes but it’s hit or miss as to whether it will drive in or not. the P comes up on the screen and i select it but doesn’t necessary kick start the auto parking. Any idea why or what i need to do differently?


----------

